# Duckling help



## brandi_k1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. I hope you guys can help me out. I just hatched a pekin/mallard duck yesterday. I helped him out a bit. I removed parts of the shell. Left the membrane alone. I kept it moist. He got his body almost all the way out. He couldnt get his but out so I helped him. He was still a little connected to the egg but I just left it. A few hours later it came off. This was yesterday evening. its been about 18 hrs. I checked on him this morning. One of his feet kind of goes inward. He cant walk yet, hes wobbly. i dont know if thats normal. Also his eyes are puffy. One he cant hardly open. I used a cotton ball and warm water and wiped it. But that didnt seem to help. I dont know what to do... He seems heathy. Hes peeping when he not sleeping.
More info: He did not pip through the air sac. He started breaking through the shell on the other end of the egg. He started this late thurday. Had a hole in the membrane saturday. didnt make no progress sunday. Thats when I started taking parts of the egg away. I havent gave any food or water yet.
Any help would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You need to ask our Duck expert Terry right above your post PM her she will help you thru this.


----------



## brandi_k1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I PM her. the duck is doing better. eyes are kind opening more. I think he might be ok. hes kind of walking, still very wobbly. If something does happen I will give her a call. But I will just wait for now untill she writes me back.
Thanks!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry to be so late in getting on the board today.

I'm sure you know most of this info but just in case ..

The duckling needs to be kept very warm (95+ degrees) and dry right now. It probably could use a bit of tepid/room temperature water either from a jar lid if it can/will drink on its own or carefully dripped around the beak with your finger. Make sure the flooring the duckling is on provides good traction for the little legs and feet.

I would make sure the duckling is warm enough, get a bit of water into the baby, and then give a tiny piece of a brewers yeast tablet to provide some vitamins and minerals that may give the little one a boost and some strength.

After this, I would provide a small amount of food (what are you feeding them?) and make sure that if the duckling is eating on its own that it continues to get water and does not become dehydrated.

Please do keep us posted and best of luck with this little one and the others. Another good resource would be the Duck Rescue Network. There is a Yahoogroup mailing list as well as a discussion board at http://www.duckrescuenetwork.org/DRNBoard/phpBB3/index.php

Also, please feel free to call me if you need to or would care to .. 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## brandi_k1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Would I just yeast you use for cooking? What type of vitamins? Do they make special kinds for birds? There are a few feed stores I can call to see if they carry it. Or maybe a pet store? Right know I have him in a ten gal aquarium with a heating pad on low and a 60wat bulb above him. The big bulb burnt out. I have some fleece fabric on the bottom and a plush valentine heart w/ feathers around it for him to go under. I am going to be feeding chick/duck starter crumbs. Ive read to give week ducklings hard boiled eggs, should I try that? Thanks!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

NO....DO NOT give the bird BAKING yeast! The yeast Terry is talking about is BREWER'S yeast. It comes in powder & tablet form and you get it at the health food store. You really need to phone Terry so you get immediate answers to your questions. This baby is too young to go very long without food and water. I know nothing about ducks so I'm of no help that way.
I do think you should keep it in a cardboard box rather than an aquarium cause the aquarium will not allow air circulation and will hold moisture and cause mold and mildew. If you put the box on a heating pad set on low and line the box with a towel you don't need the heat from the light. You must not overheat the baby.


----------



## brandi_k1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help, but the little guy passed away . He seemed fine a few hours ago. I just checked up on him and hes gone. I think im just going to stick to buying the babies untill I get a real incubator. I have a homemade one. Thanks again...


----------

